# ein paar fragen



## Syphil (21. Juni 2001)

Huhu,

also ich habe da mal ein paar fragen.. ich weiss das sind blöde fragen.. aber ich checks einfach nicht ab   

- Frage I 

also wie kann ich z.b. bei einer grafik eine Textur überziehen?!?

- Frage II 

wie mache ich ein z.b. ein Rechtek oder einen Kreis wo nur der Rand zu sehen ist also die linien und das was innen drinne ist genau so bleibt wie es vorher war.. bei einer grafik z.b. 

- Frage III 

wie kann ich eine grafik ausschneiden und dann irgendwo anders reinsetzten?!?!

- Frage IIII 

wie mache ich es das ich nur einen gewissen teil eines bildes bearbeite..?!?!

sorry für die vielen fragen.. bin aber ein amateur wenn es um sowas geht.. vielleicht sind diese fragen schon so oft gestellt worden, und ich habe sie nicht gesehn.. dann sagt mir wo die antworten sind.. 

das prob. ist, ich bin dem Englischen nicht so mächtig.. daher versteh ich die englischen tuts in denen meine fragen beantwortet werden nicht ... 


danke das ihr euch erstma zeit nahmt und das durchgelesen habt 

bis dann.. 

Syphil


----------



## Tackleberry (21. Juni 2001)

laß mich kurz meine steaks essen dann beantworte ich ein paar Fragen


----------



## Meister Eder (21. Juni 2001)

1.@tackleberry
schneller !

2. hat´s geschmeckt ?

so nu...

du nimmst das kreistool und ziehst dir den kreis oder das rechteck und dann gehst auf "bearbeiten - kontur füllen" dann stellst die dicke ein und voilá.

ich denk mit ausschneiden meinst dass du z.b. einen kopf wegschneiden willst. da nimmst einfach den zauberstab, markierst den gewünschten bereich und ziehst ihn auf deine graphik rüber.

hmm.. was du mit einem bestimmten teil eines bildes bearbeiten meinst kann ich nur erraten. versuchs auch mal mit dem zauberstab, markiere den bereich und dann kannst du nur in dem arbeiten, der rest bleicht unberührt.

frage eins fällt mir nix zu ein


----------



## Syphil (21. Juni 2001)

thx erstma @Meister Eder

@tacklebarry soll ich dir helfen   brauchst ja ziemlich lang *G*

also.. dsa mit dem zauberstab ist ja total kewl.. blos wenn ich z.b. ein objekt habe 

auto z.b. dann will ich das ganze auto auschneiden.. blos wie?!?!

--

bei dem avatar von Oxygen ist z.b. ein teil rötlich und ein teil Grau.. undzwar in der mitte.. hmmmmmmmmmmm wie der machen 


Syphil


----------



## Syphil (21. Juni 2001)

*hmm ganz vergessen..*

wenn ich das rechteck mache oder kreis, und dann auf bearbeiten gehe und dann kontur füllen gehen will ist das nicht möglich.. also nicht anklickbar ...

hmm why?!


----------



## Syphil (21. Juni 2001)

ahhh rastern.. jetzt hab ichs *G*.. jetzt nur noch wie kann ich das machen das es innen transparent wird?! also nicht die hintergrund grafik beeinträchtigt?!


----------



## Tackleberry (21. Juni 2001)

Hat supi geschmeckt hab aber noch ein bißle ferngeguckt :-D

Da ihr hier aber von der Deutschen Photoshop version redet halte ich mich mal raus hab die englische installiert weil die deutsche mich einfach bloss ankotzt aber das is ja schon wieder Offtopic


----------



## Meister Eder (21. Juni 2001)

du kannst die hintergrundgraphik ausblenden indem du bei den ebenen einfach auf das auge klickst, dann ist die hintergrundebene ausgeblendet.
um aber otimal zu arbeiten würd ich dir empfehlen eine neue ebene in weiss oder schwarz einzufügen, dann siehst du wennigstens noch was wenn du mit der kontur des kreises arbeitest.


----------



## Meister Eder (21. Juni 2001)

@ Syphil 
freising rulez !!
aus welchem teil münchens kommst du denn ?


----------



## Syphil (21. Juni 2001)

@Meister Eder thx erstma  und danke auch an Tackleberry für den einblick deines heutigen abends  hehe..


@Meister Eder gleich am Hauptbahnhof.. hehe.. 

also 

----------- [ Photoshop  ] -----------

hmm oki.. 

hab jetzt nen leichten durchblick 

aber ich verstehe trotzdem nicht wie ich z.b. sage das ich den hintergrund mit farbton/sättigung bearbeite und das auto im vordergrund normal lasse.. 

hmm

und zum ausschneiden der grafik weist du nichts mehr?!?! oder?!


----------



## Syphil (21. Juni 2001)

weis jemand vielleicht noch oder du Meister Eden wie ich eine explosion mache?!? also z.b. bei einem Schriftzug in der mitte so ne geile Explosion ist?!!?

hehe.. ich weis bin ein freak.. 

Syphil


----------



## Scalé (22. Juni 2001)

@Syphil:
Wenn der Innere Teil Transparent sein soll musst du das auf ner neuen ebene machen und nicht auf der textebene oder einer anderen auf der schon was ist.

Außschneiden von objekten:
schau dir mal das an: http://www.designsbymark.com/pstips/misc_extractcomm.shtml

Zur explosion: is schon was komplexeres um das gut aussehen zu lassen. würd ich als anfänger erstmal sein lassen. (wüsste jetzt selbst net wie ich das realisieren sollte).


----------



## Syphil (22. Juni 2001)

@HeadFragGer2k
hmm... aber wie lasse ich den 

hm.. schon klar.. blos wie lasse ich dann das innere transparent sein?! muss ich da irgendwie was einstellen ?!?!?

--- 


das mit dem ausschneiden hat supi gefunzt.. danke 

---


ist das mit der explosion überhaupt möglich in Ps?! oder braucht man da schon Studio Max oder sowas !?!?!


´thx nochma an alle..

Syphil


----------



## Meister Eder (22. Juni 2001)

für web speichern und als gif 128
oder als *.png datei

@ headfragger:
das mit der explosion wär verdammt interessant zu erfahren.
ich hätt da ne idee. ich hab ein programm das heisst swish. mit dem kann man verschiedene effekte, darunter auch der explosionseffekt, machen. man könnte doch mit ein bisschen timing einen screenshot von der animation machen und den in photoshop nachbearbeiten.
ich versuch das ganze mal wenn ich daheim bin und zeit hab.
schreib am montag mathe, wünscht mir glück!


----------



## Syphil (22. Juni 2001)

@Meister Eder

VIEEEEEL glück...

und mit dem allgemeinen Exportieren ist mir schon klar.. aber wie ich blos den Inhalt des rechtecks transparent bleibt. das will ich wissen..


---

ich habe bei Studio max gesehen das das mit der Explosion funzen muss.. grrr.. blos wie *g* .. ich hab nen kumpel den frag ich mal.. ob der mir das ganze erklären kann.. ich schildere das denn ... 

---

weis jemand noch wie man eine Textur über eine Grafik ziehe?!?!

--

DANKE

Syphil


----------



## Scalé (22. Juni 2001)

@Meister eder:
so schwer brauchste es dir nicht machen .
die wegfliegenden buchstaben kannste auch in PS mit etwas handarbeit machen. dann noch die ebene dublizieren und radialer weichzeichner (des andere also net kreisförmig) und dann noch ungefähr in die mitte nen blenndeffekt. 
So bekommste auch so nen effekt. ist aber halt ziemlich einfach und effektlos gehalten.



> hm.. schon klar.. blos wie lasse ich dann das innere transparent sein?! muss ich da irgendwie was einstellen ?!?!?


wenn du das auf ner leeren ebene machst. also deine auswahl erstellen. z.B. einfach ein rechteck auswählen und dann rechtsklick -> kontur füllen (oder geht auch übers menü ) dann füllt er lediglich den ramen des rechtecks und des innere bleibt transparent.

Zu der textur:
Lade deine textur in ps und markiere den teil den du als textur haben willst und geh auf bearbeiten -> muster festlegen.
geh wenn das erledigt ist wieder in das andere bild und wähle den teil aus der mit der textur überzogen werden soll und mach dann: bearbeiten -> fläche füllen und da dann des letzte musster auswählen (also die textur) und ok


----------



## Syphil (22. Juni 2001)

HEYYYYYYYY KEWL!!! 

jetzt check ichs... hehe. mus dann noch daheim das mit dem TRansparent probieren .) hehe..


DANKE NOCHMALS!!!!! jetzt bin ich endlich stückchen weiter..


Syphil


----------



## Meister Eder (22. Juni 2001)

@ headfragger
hab das grad mal ausprobiert mit der explosion, sieht nicht so spektakulär aus. hast du nicht lust und versuchst es mal, kannste es dann ja posten.
bitte bitte :|


----------



## Scalé (22. Juni 2001)

ich hab noch keine schöne explosion hinbekommen.
aber mal schauen villeicht probier ich mal etwas rum


----------

